# Cubing with Anthony: Practice Tips



## Anthony (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey guys, this is the first video of a new series. Leave suggestions in the comments and subscribe for more content.

Happy Cubing!
AB

http://instagram.com/brookscubing


----------



## Dom (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice video. I like that you explained WHY each of those tips are important instead of just saying "practice, practice, practice." The WAY you practice is important.


----------

